
Walmart to buy 73% of Flipkart for up to $16 bn; Alphabet might put in $3 bn - msravi
https://factordaily.com/walmart-to-buy-73-per-cent-of-flipkart/
======
msravi
Unfortunately, flipkart seems to have been put on a backfoot w.r.t Amazon in
India for the last few years. First, their search is broken. I rarely find
what I'm looking for on flipkart, while on Amazon, I almost always do. Second,
the shipping cost - I subscribed to flipkart's version of prime when it was
launched, but when I found what I wanted, it wasn't eligible for free
shipping. By contrast, most of what I've bought on Amazon, has been eligible
for free shipping under prime.

